# Kubota FP72-A Front PTO $350



## nightowl (Apr 10, 2004)

Kabota front mount PTO, came off of a model B6200, Will fit other models, not sure which ones. Wood Co. OH


----------



## nightowl (Apr 10, 2004)

Price reduced, $350


----------

